# v6 Supercharger



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry if this was already addressed, but is their a link for the v6 supercharger for liquid 1.3.5???


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't even bother using it with 1.35

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Don't even bother using it with 1.35
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why not? I haven't put it on yet but I was planning on it sometime. What, is liquid just too smooth?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I seriously question why anyone uses the V6 supercharger on a phone with 1GB+ RAM and a dual-core processor. There really is no need for it at all IMO.


----------



## rsimpson (Jun 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I seriously question why anyone uses the V6 supercharger on a phone with 1GB+ RAM and a dual-core processor. There really is no need for it at all IMO.


+1


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't notice any kind of performance gains really, but my battery lasted waaaaay longer when I was running it. I thought there was no way that my awesome battery was BC of it, but man I was getting like 4 1/2, 5 hours screen on time every time. Since the day I took it off I get around 3 1/2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I seriously question why anyone uses the V6 supercharger on a phone with 1GB+ RAM and a dual-core processor. There really is no need for it at all IMO.


Agreed. I want knock it just yet though since I haven't tried it myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a good script for phones that are tied down by their memory. I used to use it on my Charge. There really isn't a need for it on the Nexus though.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

It worked wonders on my Droid. Tried it on the GNex for about a month and didn't notice any improvement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

That's great and all but is it available for liquid 1.3.5 and if so where lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought it was updated already to 1.35 but like it was already said I wouldn't bother bro it doesn't make much if any bit of difference

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Its not specific for any particular rom. Just search the general nexus section. You'll find it. There was a thread for it a few months back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the one for the charge a totally different script? Or can I use the same .zip and .sh as the ones used for the nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

There's a bit more to it regarding ICS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> There's a bit more to it regarding ICS
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This^^^
That last time i checked the v6 superchager for ICS was a bit more involved in order to get it to work. But its been like...3 months since i checked...i was looking for it 2 days ago and couldnt find it.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

here it is...Good luck....to confusing for me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

It just changes OOM (out of memory) groupings and values. Only reason its more involved in ICS is those settings aren't specified in the prop files as they used to be on gingerbread. In other words it destroys processes not being used more aggressively than the default behavior. This will effectively kill your phones ability to multitask well but keep the launcher locked in memory (a separate setting). The concept alone is somewhat pointless on the gnex but if you still think there's reason to do it, a great argument can be made by numerous developers that would say killing a process when the system does not actually need the memory space will respawn the process on its own in ICS. This means your supercharged phone will kill an app but the system will just restart it since the space you created wasn't filled by a needed process.

In short, you don't need it and if anything may do more harm than good.

f2e


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I seriously question why anyone uses the V6 supercharger on a phone with 1GB+ RAM and a dual-core processor. There really is no need for it at all IMO.


^THIS!

Finally, someone speaking the truth. Couldn't have said it better myself. 
+1000000098430000

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

